# Zertifizierter Maschinensicherheitsexperte



## jabba (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich überlege den Kurs 
"Zertifizierter Maschinensicherheitsexperte" bei Pilz zu machen.
Hat den Kurs schon jemand besucht, und kann ein Feedback über die Qualität geben.
Bei 2114€ + Anreise und Übernachtung will ich mir kein Standardgewäsch anhören.

http://www.pilz.de/services/trainings/seminars/articles/01069/index.de.jsp?countryselect=DE


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

Hört sich interessant an der Kurs. Wenn du noch irgendwo anders Infos darüber bekommst, dann setz sie doch hier rein.
Ich bin nämlich gerade am überlegen, ob ich da auch dran teilnehmen soll.
Ich kann leider selbst nicht mit Infos darüber dienen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Januar 2008)

Den Kurs kenne ich auch nicht, aber bei pilz bist du selbstverständlich an der richtigen, oder sogar an der besten (deutschen) Adresse. Ich denke schon dass ein Wochenkurs sehr viel bringen kann. Ich besuchte mal eine Tagesveranstaltung bei der man schon einiges gelernt hat. Nebenbei lernt man auch die richtigen Ansprechpartner kennen, höchst wahrscheinlich auch bereichsübergreifende aus der Pneumatikbranche.

Ausserdem gibt es ganz sicher jede Menge Kaffee, Mittagessen, belegte Brötchen, Fineliner, Textmarker, Schreibblock und ein Dösschen Pilz-Dragees  (natürlich ohne Gewähr).

Viel Spaß!
Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (16 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Den Kurs kenne ich auch nicht, aber bei pilz bist du selbstverständlich an der richtigen, oder sogar an der besten (deutschen) Adresse. Ich denke schon dass ein Wochenkurs sehr viel bringen kann. Ich besuchte mal eine Tagesveranstaltung bei der man schon einiges gelernt hat. Nebenbei lernt man auch die richtigen Ansprechpartner kennen, höchst wahrscheinlich auch bereichsübergreifende aus der Pneumatikbranche.
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es ganz sicher jede Menge Kaffee, Mittagessen, belegte Brötchen, Fineliner, Textmarker, Schreibblock und ein Dösschen Pilz-Dragees  (natürlich ohne Gewähr).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

ich gehöre aber nicht zu der Fraktion der "Scheinchensammler",
ich muss das selber bezahlen, bzw. meine eigene Firma.
Daher lege ich auf Schnittchen wenig Wert, sondern bewerte nur das vermittelte Wissen. Bisher hab ich erst einmal einen Kurs über drei Tage besucht, das war für die HNC von Rexroth. Ich muss sagen, die letzten zwei Stunden waren interessant, der Rest blah blah.

Von mir aus , Knüppelhart 12 Stunden am Tag.
Hab vor kurzem meinen "Sicherheitspass für Kontraktoren" gemacht, das war von 8-17:00 Uhr, mit zwei kurzen Zigarettenpausen (Raucher halt). Das war geballte Info in kurzer Zeit.

Ich denke (hoffe) auch das ich bei Pilz eine gute Schulung kriege.
Aber wenn ich so mitbekomme, was meinen Mitarbeitern alles für teures Geld beigebracht wurde,  kriege ich etwas Zweifel.


----------



## Falcon4 (17 Januar 2008)

Zu dem Kurs kann ich auch nichts sagen, aber wir hatten an unserer Technikerschule einen Außendienstler von Pilz der war kostenfrei da und hat 2h referiert und das war top! Max. 5 min smalltalk zur Begrüßung und dann Butter bei die Fische. Der gleich Mann war vor ca 1,5 Jahren bei uns in der Firma und der war außer das er sein Lichtgitter verkaufen wollte natürlich auch da nicht zu kurz angebunden und sehr gut informiert über die gesamte Palette.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo jabba,



jabba schrieb:


> ..ich gehöre aber nicht zu der Fraktion der "Scheinchensammler"..


Sagt ja auch keiner.



jabba schrieb:


> ..Von mir aus , Knüppelhart 12 Stunden am Tag...


Ich denke schon dass so ein Lehrgang bei Pilz straff durchgezogen wird. Die werden ja keine Tupper-Party veranstalten?.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (12 Februar 2008)

Ist noch einer aus dem Forum vom 3.3-7.3 in Frankfurt ?


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2008)

ört sich interessant an, ich schau mir das moren mal an.
vieleicht sehen wir uns dort...


----------



## maxi (20 Februar 2008)

Das hört sich gut an,
meist sind die kleinen Kurse von grossen HErstellern die besten.
Ich war ganz früher mal 3 Monate bei der Berufsgenossenschaft für Sicherheitsfachkraft, fand die 3 Monate aber absolut verschendete Zeit.

Die kleinen Kurse von Leiten udn Firmen die wirklich Ahnung haben finde ich auch am besten.


----------



## jabba (4 März 2008)

Also der Kurs ist sehr komplex und wird recht straff durchgezogen.
Nicht das allgemeine blahblah.

Jeden Tag gibt es im anschluss eine Prüfung von 20 Minuten, die bisher allen sehr knapp vorkamen.

Den "Schein" erhält man nur wenn man im Durchschnitt über alle 5 Tage mindestens 75% der Punkte erreicht. Die Prüfungen werden vom TÜV Nord im nachhinein und nicht vom Prüfer ausgewertet.

Morgen kommt die sichere elektrische Konstruktion, mal sehen was da so kommt. Wenn alles vorbei ist, werde alles mal kurz zusammenfassen.


----------



## jabba (2 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

sind jetzt fast vier Wochen rum, und ich habe immer noch kein Prüfungsergebnis, nur die Teilnahmebescheinigungen der Kurse sind angekommen.

So zum Kurs.

Ich war bisher einer der ersten "Einzelkämpfer" der sich dem Thema angenommen hatte. Viele Teilnehmer waren aus großen Firmen aber auch von Siemens , Keyence und vom TÜV waren Leute im Kurs.
Insgesamt war der Kurs sehr informativ. Ich will hier nicht alle Punkte einzeln aufführen, das das schon bei Pilz auf der Seite augeführt ist. Die Umsetzung ist darauf bezogen sehr gut. Natürlich kann in den paar Tagen nicht alles geklärt werden, aber es erleichtert den Einstieg.
Als Empfehlung für Interessenten, würde ich abwarten bis Blockkurse angeboten werden, denn das wechseln der Besucher hat zuweilen stark gestört. Nicht die Leute aber die haben dann immer wieder Fragen gestellt, die wir z.B. am Tag vorher ausführlich geklärt hatten, so ist am Tag "Umbau von Altmaschinen" fast der halbe Tag draufgegangen.

Alle Dozenten, ausser vielleicht der letzte Tag, Pratikum TÜV, waren sehr gut.
1. Tag
Mechanische Sicherheit 
Sehr guter einblick wie z.B. Sicherheitsabstände zu bewerten sind, Tipps aus der Praxis.
Arbeitsunterlage : ein Fachbuch vom Dozenten (zu empfehlen)
Alfred Neudörfer
Konstruieren sicherheitsgerechter Produkte

2.Tag 
sichere Pneumatik
Referent Hr. Hasel von der Festo Didaktik hat das so gut rübergebracht, das ich Interesse habe weiter Kurse bei festo zu besuchen.
Arbeitsunterlage : Ordner mit allen Folien des Kurses
weiterhin Unterlagen von Festo

3.Tag 
Sichere elektrische Konstruktion
Referent Herr Recktenwald von Pilz und Dr. Schäfer von der BG St. Augustin.
Insgesamt halt für eine Thema, wo ich lieber zwei Tage gehabt hätte, aber wieder viele Infos auch direkt aus der Praxis
Arbeitsunterlage : Ordner mit Folien

4. Tag
Umbau von Altmaschinen
Sehr komlexes Thema, aber nun weiss ich wo ich besser die Finger von lasse und wo es geht.
Arbeitsunterlage : Ordner mit Folien


5.Tag
Praxis mit dem TÜV

Naja, für mich der Schwachpunkt, es gab zwar ein Mustermodel um Fehler zu suchen, aber durch die neuen Besucher hat der TÜV erst einmal alle Vorschriften wieder von vorne durchgekaut. 
Das Modell sorgte für wiedersprüchliche Ansichten.
Alle Teilnehmer sind davon ausgegangen wir bewerten hier das Modell als Maschine, der Referent hat das aber als Versuchsmodel deklariert.
Schön und gut, ich hatte mich damit abfunden.
Fragt der mich nach den gefährlichen Bewegung, sag ich keine.
"Haben Sie nicht aufgepasst"
Ich: " Doch, aber wenn zwei Schwämme aufeinander drücken , ist das keine gefährliche Bewegung"
"Aber das soll doch eine gefährliche Bewegungen andeuten"
Ich: "Eben, und sie wollten das wir das Modell bewerten"  
Arbeitsunterlage: ordner mit Folien, sowie prüf und Checklisten zur Bewertung

Insgesamt einer der besten Kurse die ich bisher hatte.

Als Resüme muss ich sagen, das ich anscheinend bis auf Ausnahmen noch nie eine Maschine Normgerecht gebaut habe. Ging auch nicht, da ich nur den Schaltschrank liefere, und wenn nur ein Hauptluftventil vorhanden ist, geht halt keine KAT3. Prinzipiell waren wirklich alle Dozenten aus der Praxis, und konnten immer Anworten auf konkrete Probleme geben, nicht diese reine Vorschriftengeschwätz.


Die Unterlagen sind soweit sehr gut.

Nur das mit den Prüfungen wäre gut vorher zu wissen, wie schon beschrieben ist die Zeit zum beantworten so kurz, das man mühe hat durchzukommen. Es bleibt keine Zeit alles nochmal zu prüfen.
Bei einer Frage war ich unsicher , und hab die zurückgestellt.
Plötzlich war die Zeit rum, und ich hab nicht mehr gefunden wo die Antwort fehlte. Das ärgerliche war es waren 3 Punkte von 25 bei dieser Frage also fehlen mir da schon 12,5%.

Naja abwarten.

So, wenn noch einer Fragen dazu hat.

Nur her damit.


----------



## marlob (2 April 2008)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Ich werde den Kursus dann demnächst (wahrscheinlich Mai) auch mal besuchen. Allerdings bei Pilz Niederlande. Ich hoffe, die sind genauso gut


----------



## jabba (2 April 2008)

Hallo Marlob

gibts denn da ein TÜV zertifikat ?

Hier kann man ja alle Kurse einzeln buchen, aber das Zertifikat wird nur erteilt wenn man alle Kurse im Durchschnitt mit 75% schafft und das innerhalb von 18 Monaten.

Ich denke mir, das durch die höheren Anfoderungen das Zertifikat einen besseren Stellenwert hat, als eine Teilnahmebescheinigung.

Du bist zwar weiter weg, aber ich war in zwei Stunden in Frankfurt .

Was kostet das denn im Land der Tulpen ?


----------



## marlob (2 April 2008)

In NL gibt es kein TÜV Zertifikat, aber es gibt von der SKO (Stichting voor Certificering van Vakbekwaamheid) eine bestimmte Anzahl Punkte für registrierte "Hoger en Middelbaar Veiligheidskundigen".
Da ich ja auch in den Niederlanden arbeite, habe ich da mehr von. Der Kursus kostet in NL etwa die Hälfte (die ersten 4 Tage, da der Praxisteil in NL wegfällt)
Allerdings kann ich laut Pilz Deutschland, die Kurse in NL belegen und den letzten Tag dann in Deutschland nachholen, falls ich Interesse habe. Dann gibts auch ein Zertifikat


----------



## jabba (9 April 2008)

NACHTRAG:

Gerade die E-Mail bekommen:
Bestanden :s11: mit 83%.


----------



## Sockenralf (9 April 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> NACHTRAG:
> 
> Gerade die E-Mail bekommen:
> Bestanden :s11: mit 83%.


 


Mehr nicht?  


*DuckUndWeg*









































*GRATULATION!!!!!*


MfG


----------



## jabba (9 April 2008)

Ja Danke,

aber Du kennst ja auch die Selbstzweifel die man bei so etwas hat.
Vor allem wenn die Fragen im Anschluss nicht besprochen werden.
Hab mich halt gefreut, weil ich dachte ich hätte den ersten Tag total versiebt, der war auch der schlechteste. 
Denn nicht bestanden wäre bei unter 60% in einer Prüfung gewesen.
Am ersten Tag war ich etwas überrascht, da die Prüfungsordnung erst in der letzten Pause vor der Prüfung zu Tage kam.

Deshalb noch an als Hinweis falls jemand den Kurs besucht, 
bereitgestellte Textmarker und Post-It's benutzen, damit man die Sachen schneller findet.

Wie ich im Kurs schon zu den Kollegen sagte, ist die elektrische sichere Konstruktion eine böse Falle, von wegen hat man ja immer so gemacht. Wir kommen ja fast alle aus dem Bereich. Naja wie zu erwarten und zu meine "Schande" war das nach der mechanischen das zweitschlechteste Ergebnis.


>Faktisch soll das keine Lobhudelei werden
Aber ich denke dieser Kurs wäre für einige Leute im Forum durchaus zu empfehlen, daher meine relativ ausfürliche Beschreibung. 
Da denke ich aber an bestimmte wenige, denen ich nicht die Kompetenz absprechen würde, nur um die Sachen anders oder besser zu bewerten.
Wenn ich mir so aktuelle Themen anschaue, würde ich bei vielen anderen sagen, der Kurs wäre "Perlen vor die Säue" 

Da ich bei vielen Dingen jetzt mehr Einblick habe, sehe ich das aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Ich muss gestehen, in der ersten Woche hatte ich schlaflose Nächte, was ich alles in den Jahren falsch gemacht habe. 
Die letzte Anlage , an der ich noch heute war, hat dreißig Mängel, davon 3 die ich bei mir erkannt habe. Beim aktuellen Aufrag habe ich in den ersten zwei Stunden 10 Mängel festgestellt, und die Maschine ist noch nicht mal fertig.
Der Kunde von der letzten Anlage sagt "alles Quatsch", der neue aktuelle sagt "Super" da können wir ja noch was ändern bevor es zu spät ist.

Alleine in den paar Wochen muss ich Sagen, das es bei den Kunden sehr gut ankommt wenn man denen sagt wo das steht, und wie man es lösen kann.


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

habe mich gerade für nächste woche in ostfildern angemeldet.
danke nochmals für deinen bericht.


----------



## kiestumpe (12 Juni 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 4. Tag
> ...



Das Thema "Umbau von Altanlagen/maschinen" interessiert mich. Bei uns wird derzeit "RetroFit" diskutiert, allerdings findet sich der Satz "Die aktuellen Sicherheitsrichtlinien sind einzuhalten" in den Lastenheften...
Meiner Meinung nach so umfangreich, dass dies von einem Experten (Maschinenbauingenieur bzw. Sicherheitsingenieur ) durchgeführt werden sollte, der sonst nichts anderes macht. Ich werde diesen Hut nicht aufsetzen wollen.


----------



## jabba (12 Juni 2008)

Die Kurse kann man auch einzeln besuchen
.z.B.:"Umbau von Altanlagen/maschinen"

Eine alte Maschine ist nur dann schwerer wenn man die Daten nicht hat.

beim "RetroFit" ist es ja nicht unbedingt eine wesentliche Veränderung !

man darf z.B. die komplette Steuerung tauschen, wenn man die Sicherheit nicht verändert. Eine Leistungserhöhung ist es auch dann keine, wenn die Maschine dann schneller ist, ausser z.B. eine Achse kann plötzlich schneller fahren.
Im Allgemeinen wird durch den Umbau ja immer die Sicherheit höher
(Ausser bei manchen Kunden, die Sicherheitstechnik nur im Auto kennen)

Hab gerade eine Anfrage, wo eine Anlage komplett zerstückelt werden soll, und der Kunde nicht einsehen will, das es sich um eine verkettete Anlage handelt.  Der ursprüngliche Betreiber der Anlage hatte zig Maschinen gekauft, und dann dazwischen Roboter eingesetzt. Für den Kunden sind das z.B. drei Maschinen für mich eine . Die sagen auch ich soll die Vorschriften einhalten, wollen aber die Vorschriften nicht akzeptieren bzw verstehen weil sie keine Ahnung haben.

Beim RetroFit wird es schwierig alle Komponenten auf Sicherheit umzusetzen. Wenn man z.B. einen Spindelantrieb statt vorher mit 3000 nun mit 4000 antreibt begibt man sich in "Teufels Küche", denn nun müßen alle Nachweise zur mechanischen festigkeit usw. erbracht werden.

....
Langes Thema halt.


Da wünsche ich Markus eine erholsame Woche, und dran denken
Die Post-Its von pilz bei hinweisen direkt in die Ordner kleben, und gut aufpassen. Alle Fragen können mit den Unterlagen gelöst werden, die Kleber und Textmarkierungen helfen aber sehr gut , das in kurzer Zeit zu finden.


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2008)

so die woche ist um...

es war ernüchternt undinteressant zugleich 

es gab ein paar dinge die mir nicht gefallen haben, foliene zum thema antriebstechnik von der biga waren dann doch recht wiedersprüchlich und sorgten meinern meinung nach nur für verwirrung und unsicherheit.

das thema hydraulik war kaum angesprochen, der vortrag über die pneumatik am zweiten tag war auch nicht so der hit.

aber die anderen tage und das ganze drumherum war super!
ich kann den kurs auf jeden fall weiterempfehlen!

allerdings würde ich noch warten, im kurs wird momentan noch mit der derzeit aktuellen EN 954 gearbeitet. die EN ISO 13849-1 wird kommen und löst die 954 ab, abgesehen davon bietet sie wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten (performance level).
Ich denke der kurs wird noch besser wenn er gleich auch einen praxisnahen einsatz von der neuen norm vermittelt.

ich denke die seminare werden demnächst umgestellt, einfach mal nachfragen!

also, der kurs lohnt sich wirklich!
die prüfungen sind auch nicht wirklich leicht, mann kann zwar theoretisch alles aus den unterlagen "abschreiben" aber dazu fehlt einem schlichtweg die zeit. es sind 20min für 15 fragen, bei 80% der fragen müssen anworten formuliert werden.

ich denke zwar das ich alle prüfungen mit über 60% bestanden habe, aber ob es zu den 75% für das zertifikat reicht, das werden wir sehen...



ansonsten waren die


----------



## jabba (20 Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,

freut mich das Du das weitestgehenst auch so sieht wie ich.
Ich denke mal das ein paar Dozenten andere waren.

Aber das mit der Prüfung ist wohl das gleiche.

Tröste Dich, ich hatte auch zweifel ob ich bestanden habe, und es klappte doch recht gut.
Aber ich hab es ja gesagt, die Zeit ist wirklich recht kurz.

Dann haben wir ja bald den zweiten "Zertifizierten Maschinensicherheitsexperten" an Bord


----------



## Markus (17 Juli 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> NACHTRAG:
> 
> Gerade die E-Mail bekommen:
> Bestanden :s11: mit 83%.


 
88,08% :sm19:
aber ohne deinen erfahrungen provitieren...


----------



## jabba (17 Juli 2008)

Na dann Gratulation,

warum fehlen denn überhaupt noch  11,92% *ROFL*

Ich denke selbst wenn man nicht besteht hat man einiges mitgenommen, 
aber wenn man besteht ist doch schöner .


----------



## nade (17 Juli 2008)

Glühstrümpfe.
Ei das ist der Anstandsrest.Markus wollte nicht mehr als 100% machen, und auch schon garnicht mehr als Erreichte, weil er seine Mitlehrgangsbeteiligte nicht deprimieren wollte.


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen, 
ich werde im Juli bei diesem Seminar teilnehmen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps, welche mir den Einstieg erleichtern? Oder allgemein noch Tipps?

Steven


----------



## Chris190280 (17 Juni 2015)

Hallo Steven,

generell ist es sinnvoll das Dir schonmal das Sicherheitskompendium von Pilz zu Gemüte führst.

Normen wie die 12100, 13849 und 62061 sowie die MRL solltest auch schon gehört haben. 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg bei dem Kurs, die Dozenten sind sehr kompetent und das Essen ist auch lecker!

Gruß vom CMSE© Chris


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2015)

Chris190280 schrieb:


> generell ist es sinnvoll das Dir schonmal das Sicherheitskompendium von Pilz zu Gemüte führst.
> Normen wie die 12100, 13849 und 62061 sowie die MRL solltest auch schon gehört haben.


Schon passiert, danke


----------



## MIZZ105 (12 Dezember 2022)

So, habe letzte Woche den ZMSE in Ostfildern besucht. Wir waren der letzte Kurs nach der alten Prüfungsordnung. Wir haben noch jeden Abend 20 Minuten Prüfung geschrieben (Multiple Choise). Wir müssen auch keine Auffrischungskurse besuchen.
Ab Januar wird Freitags eine große Prüfung geschrieben und das Zertifikat ist max. vier Jahre gültig. Dann muss spätestens aufgefrischt werden.

Ablauf war:
Tag 1: MRL, 12100 und sichere mechanische Konstruktion
Tag 2: 60204
Tag 3: 13849-1 und -2
Tag 4: Sichere Pneumatik (Festo)
Tag 5: Sicherer Betrieb und Umbau/Retrofit von Maschinen


----------



## s_kraut (12 Dezember 2022)

MIZZ105 schrieb:


> So, habe letzte Woche den ZMSE in Ostfildern besucht. Wir waren der letzte Kurs nach der alten Prüfungsordnung. Wir haben noch jeden Abend 20 Minuten Prüfung geschrieben (Multiple Choise). Wir müssen auch keine Auffrischungskurse besuchen.
> Ab Januar wird Freitags eine große Prüfung geschrieben und das Zertifikat ist max. vier Jahre gültig. Dann muss spätestens aufgefrischt werden.
> 
> Ablauf war:
> ...


Und.. wie war´s?


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2022)

Gibt es Aufgaben / Bereiche wo dieser Abschluss zwingend ist oder ist er nur Nice to have?


----------



## MIZZ105 (13 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und.. wie war´s?


Sehr interessant. Die Dozenten von Pilz und Festo waren sehr kompetent.
Unsere Teilnehmergruppe war auch super. Viele nette Leute kennengelernt und wir haben uns gegenseitig geholfen.
Die Prüfungen waren nicht ohne! Die 20 Minuten waren nicht zu lang bemessen. Man musste sich schon wärend des Tages ordentlich Fähnchen in seine Unterlagen geklebt haben um Abends bei der Prüfung die wichtigen Stellen schnell zu finden. Aber alles sicherlich zu schaffen. Die Uhrzeit der Prüfung am späten Nachmittag, nachdem man sich 8 Stunden eine Power Point Präsentation angehört hat, war für die meisten am schlimmsten. Die Leistungsfähigkeit nimmt um diese Uhrzeit doch rapide ab.
Da die Teilnehmer aus vielen verschiedenen Bereichen kamen (Mechanik, Elektrik, Programmierer, Instandhalter) waren die Aufgaben so ausgelegt, das man alles mit den Informationen, die man tagsüber bekommen hat, und den bereitgestellten Unterlagen beantworten konnte.


----------

